# Very strange puppy stool



## Mastersean (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a 13 weeks westie terrier, and last night her stool came out like this... see attached. those white speckles are like rice and feels solid and crushes into white powder if you rub them. totally clueless what they are... she seems active and eating and drinking.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Tape worm segments? I'd take her to the vet and have her tested for parasites.


----------



## Mastersean (Nov 6, 2012)

i thought that, but it's not just a little in it, it's her entire stool. got appointment for tuesday for her second vaccination. do you think it can wait for couple more days.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like tapeworm, though I agree there appear to be an awful lot of them. I would call on Monday morning and let them determine how soon she should be seen. The only other thought would be something ingested, like toilet paper. But it honestly doesn't look like ground up TP to me; looks like tapeworm segments.


----------



## Mastersean (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for another reply.

Yes the photo was only a portion of her stool, there was a whole pile of these same thing, no actually yellow/brown poo but just pure white rice like stuff as pictured. She's actually due to for a de worm again in a couple of days. But this seems like much more serious than just a simple de worm?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Could it be something she ate/got into? Snowball's grandma made some dried yam slices (which he loves) but she didn't cook them, so he can't digest them. If we give him too many, his stool looks similar to the picture, but some regular stool mixed in. Definitely get it checked out by the vet...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally, I think that's way too much to be tapeworms. More likely to be something she ate. Is there any mulch or plants or anything in the yard that you can think of that she could have eaten?


----------



## Mastersean (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I don't think it's what she's eaten, she's pooed about 5 times now and every single time it's a massive pile of those things. and I mean like a handful size. We've checked her surroundings, can't see anything obvious.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

A lot of stuffy toys have rice in them to weigh them down so they sit when you set them down. Looks like she could have gotten into one of them. I always check to make sure they don't have the rice in them as it makes such a mess when they tear them open.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you keep a sample in the fridge over night to drop off at the vet tomorrow morning? (unless you can get a fresher sample in the morning) That way you don't have to make an unnecessary appt, and you're mystery will be solved by noon. I hope you report back when you find out the results.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

3doglady said:


> I hope you report back when you find out the results.


Agreed! I hope its nothing serious and that your pup is going to be fine, but my curiosity has been struck!


----------



## owutaqt (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything new?


----------

